# Shows - Lockmeadow Maidstone?



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Only gone and blimming missed the entry for gravesend and medway towns, would have been AVNSC but still

Anyone know of any down there is March and April apart from Uk Paper?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh poop, thats mean i have missed it to then

OMG that means UK Paper will be my next show..... and Lola's first show


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Beckenham - 24th April. Schedule here Class 1


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

u looked on fosse data or penneypine?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> u looked on fosse data or penneypine?


ive checked fossedata, cant ever understand penneypine


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Beckenham - 24th April. Schedule here Class 1


thanks, :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't know much about shows in that area but useful websites are:

Prodogs- it gives you a list of many show dates and how to get schedules

Both of these predominantly (but not always) offer online entry

Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information
FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs

The following, you download the schedule (PenneyPine it usually includes the entry form) - Arena Print - the schedule and the Entry form are usually separate

Welcome to Arena Print
Home - Penney Pine - Dog Show Printer

Print Matters usually has the schedule in several parts, and covers mainly Scotland - but there are a few others sneaked in there 

PrintMatters: Free Dog Show Schedule Downloads

The Canine Info website's homepage is actually CIDWEB and also offers online entry.

uk dog show results

========================

The best way of course to never miss a showdate again, is to get hold of the annual StarPrint Diary 

starprint product


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

whitstable is in June


----------

